# EMB File



## Rico Menor (Mar 22, 2007)

Pleae excuse my ignorance but I had a question regarding digitizing a logo. 
I just left the embroidery shop and the sales rep told me they can do my logo but they need to digitize the image into a EMB file so their machine can read it. The initial set up to digitize my logo is going to cost an arm and a leg, is this something I can do on my own, and just send him the file so he can go straight to embroidering some hats? Is it something I can just scan and save as an EMB file?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2007)

EMB file is from Wilcom software. I never charge my customers to save the file in the format they need. I would like to know what machine reads EMB file format. I think your embroiderer or digitizer is just trying to get more money of you for doing nothing to earn that money. 

Karen Castillo
Karen's Embroidery & Digitizing


----------



## Rico Menor (Mar 22, 2007)

karensemb said:


> EMB file is from Wilcom software. I never charge my customers to save the file in the format they need. I would like to know what machine reads EMB file format. *I think your embroiderer or digitizer is just trying to get more money of you for doing nothing to earn that money*.
> 
> Karen Castillo
> Karen's Embroidery & Digitizing


I kind of figured but I have no clue on the process.

thnx


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

slow down. Do you already have your logo digitized? If not than what they are talking about is actually digitizing the logo. Yes the software they use is Wilcom (like myself) and emb is the native format. They will need to create a emb file in order to embroider any good. That emb file will be converted to a dst file in order for the machine the ability to read the file.

Essentially they will need to set up your art/logo (digitize) in order to do any type of sew out.

Also Unless you want to spend thousands of dollars on a digitizing software and training, your going to have to get the logo digitized by someone.

From your post it does not sound like they were pulling your leg at all.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

karensemb said:


> I think your embroiderer or digitizer is just trying to get more money of you for doing nothing to earn that money.


Isn't it normal to charge for digitizing?


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Solmu said:


> Isn't it normal to charge for digitizing?


Yep, but it does'nt need to cost an arm and a leg, usually, just an arm. 

I agree with Fluid, though. It does not sound they're pulling your leg (nor cutting it). Sounds like a regular digitizing cost.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

Some shops charge for the first time setup (digitizing), others just wrap the cost into a package. (Buy 10 hats, get the setup free)

$75 is a common retail price for digitizing. Is that how much your arm and leg is worth?


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

If you can add a picture of your logo and don't mind us seeing your logo I'll be glad to give my opinion on the cost. I do this for a living.


----------



## scpromos (May 27, 2006)

Digitizing is usually priced per stitch with $60 to $75 being the average price. You might be able to find some embroiders who do it for free, but I'd be careful. They're basically redrawing the logo by hand. A poorly digitized tape will mean the embroidery will be just as bad. Good digitizers are worth every penny!


----------



## Rico Menor (Mar 22, 2007)

Well if 75.00 is normal than i guess they arent too far off at 105.00 but like i said i have no clue at what is involved in digitizing the logo. I didnt know if it was just converting a file or what. Maybe saying it costed an arm and a leg was a bit much but I just paid for all business docs fees and equipment, so every cent that is spent hurts. I also have a motorcycle hobby that takes a whole heck of a lot of money as well.

As for the logo it is the one on the shirt to the right. They told me what the stitch count was but I forget, does 3700 sound too high for count, i dont know maybe he said 1700. I wrot eit down bu tam too lazy righ tnow to look for it.
Thnx for the input.
Oh and i saw a site that has a program that you can download for free to convert or create a EMB file. What do you guys think, or should i just stop being cheap and pay for it?FREE Embroidery Software | Conversion


----------



## scpromos (May 27, 2006)

Sorry Rico! There's no way around it. It's not something you can just convert. The software you're looking at is to convert between the different versions the embroidery machines use. For example a Tajima machine would use a .dst file. It's good to have though because it allows you to view the tape and how it will stitch. You can also download the Coats version from here: Coats EDV software. Actual digitizing software is extremely expensive and difficult to learn.

I would say the average logo (left chest area) is somewhere between 6,000 and 10,000 stitches. 3,700 seems a little low for the logo on your shirt above. Where did you want to embroider it and at what size? The average size is about 3" wide, but you can probably go as large as 4". Depends on the logo.

A couple items you might want to know when having your file digitized.

First, it makes a difference what material you're embroidering on. Make sure to let them know if it's pique, twill, fleece, etc. Also if it's a shirt, hat, jacket, etc. A file digitized for a pique polo, will probably not work for a brushed twill cap.
Second, the machine the file is being digitized for can play a factor. An embroidery tape won't run the same from machine to machine. BTW... from what I understand the best type of machines are Tajima, and the best type of threads are Madeira. Find out what your embroider uses.
There is such a thing as a poorly digitized file and it will make your job look bad. Digitizing is an art form. You just don't load the file into some software and press a button. It has to be redrawn and adjusted by hand.
You can find contract digitizers to create your embroidery tapes. You don't have to use your embroider. Keep in mind though, some embroiders won't do jobs unless it's their tape. If you do have your embroider create the tape, make sure to ask for the file. That way if you ever switch embroiders, you don't have to do it again. They might not be willing to give you the file, so make sure to ask before they do the work.
Always ask for a sew out before you approve the job. A sew out will show you exactly how the tape will embroider.Some embroiders charge for it, but it's better to pay a small fee for the sew out than to ruin a bunch of shirts.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

digitizing usually costs anywhere from $3-15 per thousand stitches. We charge our customers $10 per thousand. 

I would shay away from most of the lower end quotes as they are just pumping the designs out and will not be the best they can be.
just my .02 you get what you pay for


----------



## Rico Menor (Mar 22, 2007)

I saw the work that this company has done and it looks pretty good, to me. Im going to have them do my hats for now and maybe a few shirts down the road. The logo for the hat will probably be about 3.5-4 inches tall.

Alright, you guys have been a big help thanks. 
Off to the shop I go.


----------



## GBEagle (Jul 10, 2006)

The size that you are suggesting for a hat is going to be on the large size. The max height on a Structred Hat should be no more than 2.75, you could possibly go up to 3" depending on the hat. If you try and put a 4" design on the hat it won't fit. You will have the design on top of the hat.

George
GB Eagle SportsWear


----------



## Rico Menor (Mar 22, 2007)

GBEagle said:


> The size that you are suggesting for a hat is going to be on the large size. The max height on a Structred Hat should be no more than 2.75, you could possibly go up to 3" depending on the hat.* If you try and put a 4" design on the hat it won't fit. You will have the design on top of the hat.*
> 
> George
> GB Eagle SportsWear


Ahhh i didnt know that thnx for the heads up.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

If you see hats with larger embvroidery on them they were more than likely made on the pannels before the hats were sew together.

There are limitations, just make sure you talk with the company about any and all issues. Also ask for a sample sew oiut before running the job. Should not be a problem at all.

good luck


----------



## Jriggs (Apr 16, 2007)

think business card size on a hat. It is really a pain when someone wants a large grafic on a hat, we have this steem house place here in TN that wants a 4 inch tall design on a hat and my only option is to stich out this little uglyness or change their mind about the picture.


----------

